# looking for lease "help"



## mastr001 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been looking for a lease for me and a couple family members and cant find anything.  Can someone help me out on where to look or where to find some good leases.   thanks


----------



## selliott (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 728 ACRES in Dooly County. We currently have for members and are looking for two more. This is a Trophy club. The lease comes with house with all the amenities. The dues are 2,000.00 and includes your immediate family. There were two nice deer taken this year, a 130 class and a 140 class, call Stephen for details, 678-878-7746.


----------



## Pat Tria (Feb 10, 2009)

We have 2 more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We have a scheduled workday on Feb 21 - come visit with us...check out the property and the accomodations. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and we have supplemental corn feeders throughout the lease. The property also has a beaver pond for duck hunting. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods and the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We hang our hats in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 and their families. Annual dues are $1100. Reply via e-mail to: tria1@juno.com


----------



## BigYves (Mar 3, 2009)

New 700 Acre Meriwether Club looking for new members. The property has not been pressured for the last 3 years. Campsite is available and all maintained food plots are included in dues. There will be 20 acres of corn planted by farmer and left standing for deer season. Dues will be 1000per member. This place is located near pine mountain. Please pm me or leave message here on thread and I will respond or call me at 404-468-1123.


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel CO*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 21, 2009)

Check out my Club in Meriwether County.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=290256


----------



## bowman69 (Mar 23, 2009)

*wilkes co club*

Don't miss turkey season ,Hunting club in Wilkes co. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend. Club location : 820 Clark Gresham rd., Tignall , GA. (Wilks co.)
need 5 members


----------



## church (Mar 24, 2009)

i have 672 acrea in monroe co. off of hwy74 15 members total.deer and turkey call me 478-394-8817 cell or 478-994-3374 home ---terry


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2009)

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saltdaddy (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a family oriented club that is brand new if you are interested.  the dues are $800 and this includes wife and kids up to 21 years old if they are enrolled in college.  Plenty of deer,turkey and a few hogs.  A complete list of the club rules are posted in the clubs looking for members section under the heading Knotty Pine hunting club needs members. Thanks, Chris


----------



## wsstew (Jun 6, 2009)

1000 acres in Greensboro,Ga. $1000.00 yearly dues, deer,turkey and small game. Please call 770-378-7805 for more info.


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Sportsmans Club has opening...
We are a small and private club with 230+ acres of densely wooded hunting property in Richmond County.
The tract consists of hard woods and pines
clearcut, swamp, and flooded timber.
the property is speckled with small clearings
through out the thick woods. "which make great stand sites" 

We are in process of negotiating a 100 acre farm tract as well.
It has small ponds as well as flooded timber and swamp bottom, along with power lines and fields.

$750. yr
We currently have 3 members
and will max at 6 (depending on our schedules) we want to keep it small and private.

P.S.
There is no camp site on the property now, but we may look into setting up a camp site @ some point.
pin in and out.

contact me for more details.

Get in intime to set up and learn the property.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a lease in Central Ga ( Upson, Crawford and Monroe cty) 4300ac Need at lease 34 guns per season. Please email me if you would like a copy of the Club By-laws. $1300.00 per season for Deer & Turkey. flagunbow@yahoo.co or may call 407-276-5856 at this time we have 3 openings.


----------



## walkerdog2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 900 qdm acs. In wilkinson that i need members for this is a brand new club dues are $1000 call me if you are interested 478-946-6187


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 20, 2009)

DRY CREEK HUNTING CLUB

Located in Houston and Pulaski counties looking for 6 new members!!!!
Property is 1 solid piece of land totaling 1500 acres all woods, 
with dry creek running though...We have a primative camp
site (no water or electricity), sign in map, target range for rifles and
a skinning rack. Good road system that is truck accessible, but 4-wheeler
opens up so much more. Food plots scattered through out property,but
plenty of room for many more. Each member is required to put up
at least 2 stands,1 being a personal stand (only you can hunt),others
being club stands. We are a family oriented hunting club,looking for like-minded
members. We have abundent populations of deer, turkey, hogs and
small game (no hunting during deer or turkey season). Bucks must be 
ear width or better (no exceptions) and all other state regulations apply.
Want to keep club membership at 20, with club dues at $900.00 a year


----------



## SFLRICK (Jun 20, 2009)

Check out "land for lease" for the property located in Russell County Alabama. Just across the Ga line near Lake Florence Marina. Property has an unbelievable population of deer and turkeys. Big bucks and no hogs!!! Worth the time to look at.


----------

